# custom b14 tails!



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

just did these today, i think they came out pretty damn nice! :banana:










stick with the se-l's or these? opinions wanted!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

hmm hard to say, they look clean but thats a big black ass with a lot of blank space. Im not sure what to think.


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

Uuuugh, The SE-L tails are a lot nicer.


----------



## nismo4reel (Mar 21, 2003)

we did that with my bros car.... was too much blackout.... his b14 being black to start with anyways.... we went w/ the clear corners... gives it a nice contrast....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hey tom, did u not follow my directions? if u wouldve, they woulda came out shiny like mine 

but anyway, i think the se-l's would look a lil cleaner if instead of red, they were tinted, that way the reverse lenses dont stand out too much


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you going to touch the reverse lights too?

Seth


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

> hey tom, did u not follow my directions? if u wouldve, they woulda came out shiny like mine


i know, i still plan on buying some gloss and doing them this weekend, just too eager to see how theyd look



> Are you going to touch the reverse lights too?


yeah, i'm currently doing the same with my stock red reflector. that wont be on for a little while though. i'll get updated pics when i do the gloss coat


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I think they look good , they'll look better glossy though


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Gloss it up and hit the Brakes....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Gloss it up and hit the Brakes.... *


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I gets pulled over by the cops if my tails where that dark. Nice job but I hope you dont have A$%HOLE cops in your area.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

uhm.. I don't get it. That's pretty unsafe. They're red reflective for a reason.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Matt4Nissan said:


> *uhm.. I don't get it. That's pretty unsafe. They're red reflective for a reason. *


not to mention that if he gets rear ended, the guy that hit him could say he didnt see the lights or that they werent bright enough, but those are actually pretty light, mine are BLACKOUT

but yet mine still meet the DOT standards


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

compare his to mine










theres been cops behind me in california with these tails and i have not been pulled over _yet_


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

just for uniformity reasons may want to blackout the trunk light


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Rama said:


> *just for uniformity reasons may want to blackout the trunk light *


ya that lil red thing is an eye sore, just doesnt fit in at all, shave it instead


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

thanks for all the input guys, even the constructive criticism. my next move is to gloss em and either shave the 3rd brake light/or black it out like the rest. this is just a precursor for my gunmetal rims, window tint, and black halos/corners. i'm goin stealth!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Matt4Nissan said:


> *uhm.. I don't get it. That's pretty unsafe. They're red reflective for a reason. *


i think its fair to say that a lot of the mods anyone does is unsafe in one way or another. if somethin happens, i'll take full responsibility. i plan on carrying my se-l's in the trunk with me incase i get pulled over, i'll say that the se-l's were goin in the next day. cops dont got nothin on me!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> *i think its fair to say that a lot of the mods anyone does is unsafe in one way or another. if somethin happens, i'll take full responsibility. i plan on carrying my se-l's in the trunk with me incase i get pulled over, i'll say that the se-l's were goin in the next day. cops dont got nothin on me!  *


that cop would prolly make u put them in on the spot, or if not, still give u a fix it ticket....cops are dicks like that sometimes


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *compare his to mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think yours look really nice.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> *i think its fair to say that a lot of the mods anyone does is unsafe in one way or another. if somethin happens, i'll take full responsibility. i plan on carrying my se-l's in the trunk with me incase i get pulled over, i'll say that the se-l's were goin in the next day. cops dont got nothin on me!  *


So you prefer those over se-l's? Wow...

As for unsafe mods. I wouldn't do anything to my car that would purposely put other people, or myself in harm's way. But to each's own I guess.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
If we're nervous about not having bright enough red lights in back get a red neon license plate frame that only goes on when braking, or get some trailer lights and put them in the corners in the inside rear window and have them only go on with braking.
The new RX330 has completely clear rear lights. Only it has two small red reflectors in the corners of its bumper (prime smashing places if you asked me).

Seth


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *
> The new RX330 has completely clear rear lights. Only it has two small red reflectors in the corners of its bumper (prime smashing places if you asked me).
> 
> Seth *



yeah!!! i can't believe that's street legal!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

well, to all you who thought my mod was unsafe or that i was dumb for putting them on over the se-l's......the se-l's are back on, for now atleast. i may decide later to put em back and go for the stealth look (when i get the gunmetal rims) thanks for the input fellas


----------

